# eclipse: AndEnginePhysicsBox2DExtension: Fehler bei import



## Aleph0 (11. Aug 2014)

Siehe den folgenden Screen http://s14.directupload.net/images/140811/m7dc8v9g.jpg

Wie man sieht, ist AndEnginePhysicsBox2DExtension fehlerlos vorhanden, aber die Imports in "Jumper Game Tutorial" sind rot unterringelt.

Was mache ich falsch und wie mache ich es richtig?


----------



## Aleph0 (13. Aug 2014)

Ich denke, ich habe es hinbekommen: Projekteinstellungen -> Java Build Path -> Projects -> Add "AndEngine" und "AndEnginePhysicsBox2DExtension".


----------

